# Local repository for freebsd-update



## ironmikie (Feb 6, 2009)

I would like to have one server dedicated for keeping FreeBSD up to date with freebsd-update. After that i want this server to be the mirror for all other FreeBSD servers in my network.

What do i have to do to accomplish this?

I know the procedure of building a local repository when using make world, that is nfs export /usr/src and /usr/obj en mount these on the other servers. There it is sufficient to run make installkernel and installworld.

I am not sure how to do this when using freebsd-update.

Some tips would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 6, 2009)

You may find this interesting, though it's unknown to me whether this will translate properly into FreeBSD 7 since the code's been untouched for two years. Maybe a developer/committer can shed light on the current status of this project?


----------

